# [SOLVED] XOOPS install on Gentoo Hardened

## JasonX

Have any peculiarities in installing xoops on hardened 2.6.18 or hardened at all from ordinary gentoo-sources?

Does php need cli use flag to install xoops properly?Last edited by JasonX on Thu Jul 26, 2007 10:13 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## JasonX

Hi

XOOPS Version: 2.0.16

PHP Version: 5.2.2-r1

MySQL Version: 5.0.44

Web Server Software (Apache/IIS/Other): apacehe-2.0.58 with php module working

Operating System: Gentoo Hardened

A full description of the issue: A blank page after succesful checking permissions in xoops installation.

Anybody have any ideas what is wrong?

----------

## JasonX

PHP Version 5.2.2-pl1-gentooLast edited by JasonX on Thu Jul 26, 2007 10:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JasonX

What php use flags i need?

What additional manipulations not listed in manual should i do ?

----------

## JasonX

I start this topic and i solve the problem of this topic.

The default php-5.2.2-r1 use flags for Hardened Gentoo has one flag missed for xoops. And i didn't find this answer in google or on the manufacturer site or russian community site.

The flag is pcre.

All flags for xoops that i added to default list of flags is apache, mysql, pcre.

Maybe someone has exact issue. Good luck.

----------

